# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Energía solar termoeléctrica

## Jonasino

> ¿Qué es la energía solar termoeléctrica?
> 
> La energía solar termoeléctrica o energía termosolar es la tecnología que usa el calor del Sol para generar electricidad. Este proceso se lleva a cabo en las llamadas centrales solares termoeléctricas o centrales termosolares, que se empezaron a construir en Europa y Japón a principios de los 80. Las ventajas de esta fuente de energía es que es limpia, abundante y renovable: cada diez días, la Tierra recibe una energía del Sol que equivale a todas las reservas conocidas de petróleo, gas y carbón.
> 
> Actualmente conviven varios tipos de centrales solares termoeléctricas. España está excelentemente posicionada en este sector, ya que cuenta con diversas plantas termosolares y un potente sector industrial que participa en proyectos en todo el mundo.
> ¿Cómo funciona la energía solar termoeléctrica?
> 
> El funcionamiento de una planta termosolar es similar al de una central térmica, pero en lugar de carbón o gas utiliza la energía del sol. Los rayos solares se concentran mediante espejos en un receptor que alcanza temperaturas de hasta 1.000 ºC. Este calor se usa para calentar un fluido y generar vapor, que mueve una turbina y produce la electricidad. Aunque las primeras centrales sólo podían operar durante las horas de irradiación solar, hoy en día es posible almacenar el calor para producir de noche.
> Tipos de centrales solares termoeléctricas
> ...


Central termosolar de torre


Central termosolar disco-parabólica o disco-Stirling



Central termosolar cilindro-parabólica


© SolarPACES 

Mapa.pdf

Fuente: http://www.solarweb.net/termosolar.php

----------

aberroncho (07-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (07-feb-2015),REEGE (07-feb-2015)

----------

